# C. pontederifoliae?



## Svante (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm just wondering, what sort of colour is normal for the flower of C. pontederifoliae, all the flowers I have seen so far have been yelowish or redish, but mine is rather pale, slightly purple on the outside and a very vague yellow on the inside ...

Hope that any of you have had flowers from this one. I'm pretty sure it's a C. pontederifoliae though, looks just like it, only the colour differs.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

C. moehlmannii can easily be mistaken for C. pontederiifolia. C. moehlmannii has a purple-red flower.


----------

